# Need a filing system



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So many good ideas on here, tips and projects. Would be good if there was something on the forum that allowed you to file sections away under tags for future reference. I know there is a search tool but would love something like a filing system.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you see something that you like then print it. You can then file it in whatever system you like.

Or if you do not want to keep paper then do a copy and store it in some section of your computer that you can arrange like a file.

George


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm on an iPad. They are not as good at multitasking or I need to learn, one or the other.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

You can subscribe to threads and find them easily in the future. At the top there is a tab "thread tools" if you click on that you will see "subscribe to thread". Then you can go to your subscribed threads and find them easily. Sort of a filling system.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ponch37300 said:


> You can subscribe to threads and find them easily in the future. At the top there is a tab "thread tools" if you click on that you will see "subscribe to thread". Then you can go to your subscribed threads and find them easily. Sort of a filling system.


Sort of doing that but some threads have over a hundred posts and to find that one you are after can still take a bit. Guess I should just be content with the best all round wood working site I have found to datemm

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

DaveTTC said:


> Sort of doing that but some threads have over a hundred posts and to find that one you are after can still take a bit. Guess I should just be content with the best all round wood working site I have found to datemm
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Does your Ipad have a bookmark option like windows computers do? If so you can bookmard pages and add a little note about what post you are interested in.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave, look here for a note pad app compatible with your ipad.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...8691&qsubts=1350962496444&q=ipad+notepad+apps

From the WWT page copy the text you want to your clipboard.

Open the notepad app and add a note. Give this note the name of the thread and choose the "text" option.

Paste the text you have on your clipboard onto the note.

This process will allow you to save the specific info you want from a thread and organize it

If you want to revisit a thread you simply search WWT using the thread title you saved and you can always add to a note as new information is posted.

If you decide to use paper copy the text and paste it into an e.mail to yourself. Print and save it into binder.

Jeff

Hope is real or it is false. Change is good or bad.

You always have to look closely to know the differences.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good idea, wish it were available for iPhone too.


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> So many good ideas on here, tips and projects. Would be good if there was something on the forum that allowed you to file sections away under tags for future reference. I know there is a search tool but would love something like a filing system.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


You might want to check out the free iPad app Evernote

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rayking49 said:


> Good idea, wish it were available for iPhone too.


You can bookmark anything in the safari browser. I hardly use the app even on my iPhone.

I cloud can sink all your bookmarks. If you use a PC you can use the safari browser and iCloud to sink links with your iPad or iPhone.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> You can bookmark anything in the safari browser. I hardly use the app even on my iPhone.
> 
> I cloud can sink all your bookmarks. If you use a PC you can use the safari browser and iCloud to sink links with your iPad or iPhone.


 
Man, what you said there, was all greek to me. Sorry. :wallbash:I am tech challenged, if you know what I mean.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

When you press the edit button in the iPad or iPhone Safari bookmarks there are three grey parallel lines on the right side, if you touch and hold them you can move them up or down to arrange the list. Not an elegant solution like in OSX but it does help to organize things.


----------



## dodahman (Mar 19, 2012)

Dave 
I seemed to have step on some toes by starting a thread called "Filing and Organizing Web Info" this morning. In it I mentioned your user name. I meant no 'harm' by that. I should have posted my info to this post.
sorry.

peace, t


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

No worries mate. I'll check out your post. You may get some replies and info I didn't


----------



## dodahman (Mar 19, 2012)

DaveTTC asked about a filing system for threads he found interesting. I know he was referring to here online and I can't help with that, but on my computer I have used this app for YEARS.

It is Treepad Lite and is free. Just copy and paste. You can create your own 'tree' for the filing and sorting of info you want saved. There is a full version you can buy which allows pictures and 'hot' clickable web addresses to be stored, too.

http://www.treepad.com/treepadfreeware/

hope it helps someone.

peace, T


----------

